
Founders and CEOs need to be proactive about diversity and inclusion - justin
https://www.atrium.co/blog/startup-diversity/
======
danjoc
No mention of ageism. Disappointing.

~~~
RIMR
And then today you support ethnic cleansing...

Some progressive you are...

~~~
danjoc
I think you misunderstood my comment. I can apologize for it being unclear,
but not for having an unfavorable opinion of violent protestors. Whether you
accept that apology is up to you.

